# FS: F1 Tropheus Kalambo



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm selling my F1 Tropheus group.
They are 3" and 21 of them and one bemba. Asking $350

















Alto. Compressicep (orange)
SOLD









Pick up in surrey/cloverdale.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

4 comps are pending.. tropheus is still available...

Adding a breeding pair of tanganyikan goby cichlid (eretomus cyanostictus) SOLD
Male holding eggs









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Goby pair sold!!! 4 comps pending and trophs are still available. BUMP!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

All comps are sold!! Trophs are still available
Can take reasonable offer

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Bump!!!! To the top!!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Bump!!!! Nice trophs!!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Bump!! Price drop to $350

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Bump!!!! I can take offers

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Bump!! These guys have to go  take offer

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Bump!!!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ttt


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Bump TTT!!!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

$300 this weekend only!!!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

pending!!!!!!!


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

SOLD!!!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

